# PHP-5.6 and PostgreSQL-9.4



## mariourk (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi,

I'm trying to get Nginx with PHP-5.6 and PostgreSQL-9.4 working. I can install PostgreSQL-9.4 without any problems. But as soon as I install databases/php56-pgsql, pkg will downgrade databases/postgresql94-client to databases/postgresql94-client. And that causes some problems. For example, I can't make any dumps of databases with pg_dump(1), because the client and the database are not the same version.

What is the best course of action in this case? Is there any way to get postgresql94-client working? Or should I downgrade the database from 9.4 to 9.3?

Kind regards,
Mario


----------



## xavi (Sep 8, 2015)

mariourk said:


> What is the best course of action in this case?



There's another thread here where something similar is being asked (and answered).


----------



## mariourk (Sep 8, 2015)

Any link to that particular thread?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 8, 2015)

mariourk Click on the word "here" in his post.


----------



## mariourk (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh man, how could I have missed that?

Thanks!


----------



## xavi (Sep 9, 2015)

mariourk said:


> Oh man, how could I have missed that?



Well, quite easily actually. I struggle myself sometimes if the context of the sentence doesn't provide a clue that there is a link in there somewhere. Which brings up the obvious question. Is there any way to make links more visible? Either globally in the forums or locally in my personal settings?


----------

